

HTML 5: Ian Hickson showing you features in browsers today - qhoxie
http://ajaxian.com/archives/html5-demos

======
shadytrees
I'm 10 minutes into it, but he doesn't seem to be using Emacs' Ctrl-R/Ctrl-S.
That's ... that's just not _civilized_.

